# Popple sig



## Candido1225 (Apr 4, 2010)

Trying out the photocopy filter on GIMP on pics and made this. The whole black and white scheme was inspired by some of CrazyCowCo  work from devaintart. What do you think of it?

Edit: I took out the text for now until I find a better matching one.


----------



## prowler (Apr 4, 2010)

9/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would give it 10/10 but the font (to me) doesn't suit the picture.


----------



## Candido1225 (Apr 4, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing to now that I look at it more.


----------



## 5% (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice. Looking foward to seeing the final product


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Whoa, not bad for GIMP!


----------

